# Mes 40 ribs  question



## bel420 (May 20, 2014)

Just a quick question here how many of you do your ribs without foiling and adding fluid?


----------



## smoking b (May 20, 2014)

I do them both ways in my MES. When doing them without foiling they still come out tender & moist (if that's what you are wondering)...


----------



## bel420 (May 21, 2014)

I'm only asking as I did my first ribs on Sunday and I'm. coming from using my charcoal kamodos (broil king keg) and iv never foiled them I just see that alot in this forum. I think I need to re think how I do ribs on the mes vs the bkk


----------



## daveomak (May 21, 2014)

I prefer no foil ribs..... Bride prefers foil, fall off the bone ribs....  Sooooooooooooo, guess what .......


----------



## bel420 (May 21, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> I prefer no foil ribs..... Bride prefers foil, fall off the bone ribs....  Sooooooooooooo, guess what .......



Yes I know happy wife happy life! lol :biggrin:


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2014)

I have done them both ways, but so many peeps around here, including the Boss like fall off the bone, so I usually try to get that with the foiling Step #2 method.   It's All Good.

Bear

BTW: Since you're using an MES, look below in my Signature, and click on "Bear's Step by Step Index". They are all done in my MES. They might help in your future smokes.


----------



## padronman (May 21, 2014)

I never foil......no need to!


----------



## tonyabeachlover (May 21, 2014)

PadronMan said:


> I never foil......no need to!


It is all in what you are going for! People do them both ways and both ways are right. If you want to foil then foil!


----------



## worktogthr (May 21, 2014)

I am a fan of the no foil in almost all kinds of smokes.  I just like the texture better. Foiled meat gets a little too flobbity.  But like others have mentioned, the wife likes fall off the bone, so sometimes I keep the peace.


----------



## jp61 (May 21, 2014)

I'm a fan of smoked ribs.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2014)

JP61 said:


> I'm a fan of smoked ribs.


Exactly!!

Bear


----------



## bel420 (May 21, 2014)

ok well theses are how my first ribs came out there were ok still on the tough side i did them @ 250*( for ~ 3 1/2 hrs using the MES built in thermometer) and added pecan wood chips for the first hour or so of cooking besides being a bit tough there wasn't much smoke flavor at all. I think i was paranoid and a bit nervous as i did not know what the outcome would be as im so used to my kamado. Any tips will be greatly appreciated!













20140519_164709.jpg



__ bel420
__ May 21, 2014


----------



## smoking b (May 21, 2014)

bel420 said:


> ok well theses are how my first ribs came out there were ok still on the tough side i did them @ 250*( for ~ 3 1/2 hrs using the MES built in thermometer) and added pecan wood chips for the first hour or so of cooking besides being a bit tough there wasn't much smoke flavor at all. I think i was paranoid and a bit nervous as i did not know what the outcome would be as im so used to my kamado. Any tips will be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have another therm to verify what temp your MES is running at? It sounds like they could have went a little bit longer before you pulled them - did you do a bend test or a toothpick test when you went to pull them? Is pecan what you used for ribs on your kamodo? Don't get discouraged - you'll have that MES pumping out good food in no time!


----------



## bel420 (May 21, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Do you have another therm to verify what temp your MES is running at? It sounds like they could have went a little bit longer before you pulled them - did you do a bend test or a toothpick test when you went to pull them? Is pecan what you used for ribs on your kamodo? Don't get discouraged - you'll have that MES pumping out good food in no time!


I do have the maverick ( don't know why i didn't use it to compare the temp with the mes) I did bend test them they "just" started to crack should have waited longer as far as wood goes i usually use apple wood or hickory  not to say iv never used pecan as i have and i know its a mild wood smoke. Honestly i don't know what i was thinking i'm not new..lol


----------



## smoking b (May 21, 2014)

bel420 said:


> I do have the maverick ( don't know why i didn't use it to compare the temp with the mes) I did bend test them they "just" started to crack should have waited longer as far as wood goes i usually use apple wood or hickory  not to say iv never used pecan as i have and i know its a mild wood smoke. Honestly i don't know what i was thinking i'm not new..lol


Sounds like you were just a little nervous about using your new smoker... I would use your Mav next time to verify what temp your MES is running at - mine runs hotter than I set it but some run cooler. Other than that just relax & enjoy the smoke - you seem to know what you're doing so I'd say your next smoke will turn out great for you


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 21, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> I prefer no foil ribs..... Bride prefers foil, fall off the bone ribs.... Sooooooooooooo, guess what .......


Single guy answer is that you foil her's and do your's without the foil   :)


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 21, 2014)

bel420 said:


> ok well theses are how my first ribs came out there were ok still on the tough side i did them @ 250*( for ~ 3 1/2 hrs using the MES built in thermometer) and added pecan wood chips for the first hour or so of cooking besides being a bit tough there wasn't much smoke flavor at all. I think i was paranoid and a bit nervous as i did not know what the outcome would be as im so used to my kamado. Any tips will be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cook longer or at a higher temp and hit them with more smoke next time.  An hour or so of burning chips won't flavor much of anything.


----------



## bel420 (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies I have another rack ready for tomorrow to redeem myself.


----------



## smoking b (May 22, 2014)

bel420 said:


> Thanks for all the replies I have another rack ready for tomorrow to redeem myself.


Good to hear man! Let us know how great they turn out this time


----------



## bobbobbbq (May 22, 2014)

JP61 said:


> :biggrin:   I'm a fan of smoked ribs.


The only way to fly.


----------



## bobbobbbq (May 22, 2014)

I like to smoke my ribs low and slow in my water smoker over Apple or cherry wood. I make up a big tub of BBQ sauce to baste them with. I keep the temp at about 170 ish and smoke slowly for about 5 hours turning and basting every half hour. I finish them off in the oven wrapped in tin foil for about an hour at 200. This seems to work fine for me every time.


----------



## bel420 (May 23, 2014)

Well redemption time! so as i stated in a earlier post in the thread i needed to try another rack of ribs. I think i nailed it this time around I also monitored the temp with my  maverick and there was quite the difference. Here are some pics i took along the way thanks for the help so far!













20140523_190413.jpg



__ bel420
__ May 23, 2014


















20140523_190505.jpg



__ bel420
__ May 23, 2014


















20140523_205110.jpg



__ bel420
__ May 23, 2014


















20140523_212516.jpg



__ bel420
__ May 23, 2014


















20140523_222659.jpg



__ bel420
__ May 23, 2014


















20140523_222934.jpg



__ bel420
__ May 23, 2014


















20140523_222946.jpg



__ bel420
__ May 23, 2014


















20140523_223438.jpg



__ bel420
__ May 23, 2014


----------



## smoking b (May 26, 2014)

20140523_222934.jpg



__ bel420
__ May 23, 2014






Looks like you got it this time  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Glad they turned out for you!


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 26, 2014)

bel420 said:


> Well redemption time! so as i stated in a earlier post in the thread i needed to try another rack of ribs. I think i nailed it this time around I also monitored the temp with my  maverick and there was quite the difference. Here are some pics i took along the way thanks for the help so far!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats , looks like you nailed it this time.   Notice the difference in color and texture of the ribs ?   Hopefully, you played with the ribs a bit with your hands when you took them off the smoker and know what ribs "feel" like when they are done..      That's what you want to look for on every rib cook.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2014)

Very Nice, Grasshopper!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Your Ribs look Great !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## bel420 (May 26, 2014)

Wow.. thanks guys  I couldn't of done it without the good people here and there help! Heres to many MANY more great cooks!


----------



## smoking b (May 26, 2014)

Keep them coming man - we like watching them all


----------



## smokerudrink (May 28, 2014)

I have had some trouble with tough ribs and the wife thought they were over-cooked at 3 hours @ 225.

I thought they were not done. We tried again and same results so we foiled them and cooked in the oven to improve texture. This worked but I was wondering what temp and time others were having good results with? I don't want to foil them if possible.

Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2014)

smokerudrink said:


> I have had some trouble with tough ribs and the wife thought they were over-cooked at 3 hours @ 225.
> 
> I thought they were not done. We tried again and same results so we foiled them and cooked in the oven to improve texture. This worked but I was wondering what temp and time others were having good results with? I don't want to foil them if possible.
> 
> Thanks


Maybe these will help---One for Spares & one for BabyBacks:

*Pork Spare Ribs*

*Baby Back Ribs*

Bear


----------



## smokerudrink (May 28, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Bear. I will give the method a try next time.


----------



## munkiestyle (May 30, 2014)

I had been having odd results from my mes 40 using the mes probe and internal temp probe. I used my own probe and first checked it's accuracy in boiling water and in an ice bath, it was spot on. My next smoke i put my probe in and I let the mes get up to what it said was 225° however my probe only read 175°. Needless to say I'm pretty pissed the probes are off by 50°! It does give me the excuse to get a new smoking toy in a couple mavrick 733s though.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2014)

MunkiestylE said:


> I had been having odd results from my mes 40 using the mes probe and internal temp probe. I used my own probe and first checked it's accuracy in boiling water and in an ice bath, it was spot on. My next smoke i put my probe in and I let the mes get up to what it said was 225° however my probe only read 175°. Needless to say I'm pretty pissed the probes are off by 50°! It does give me the excuse to get a new smoking toy in a couple mavrick 733s though.


I'm not sure exactly which probe you're saying read what, but if the Maverick probe is different than the MES probe, the odds are probably about 10,000 to 1 that the Maverick is right.

Bear


----------



## geerock (May 31, 2014)

As is pretty common, the MES units are pretty far off and have been in many cases since the introduction of the 2nd generation.  You need to monitor temps with an indepedent therm.  The mavericks are great for this.
smokerudrink..... there are those that don't foil ribs and end up with great product but foiling is a great way to tenderize and add flavor to your racks.  Bears guide for great ribs is a proven winner.


----------



## stone1221 (Feb 26, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> I have done them both ways, but so many peeps around here, including the Boss like fall off the bone, so I usually try to get that with the foiling Step #2 method.   It's All Good.
> 
> Bear
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 26, 2017)

stone1221 said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> > I have done them both ways, but so many peeps around here, including the Boss like fall off the bone, so I usually try to get that with the foiling Step #2 method.   It's All Good.
> ...


Hmmmm---Not knowing your schedule, I would think getting it done, then wrap it in foil, and wrap it in towels.

Then put towels in the bottom of a Dry cooler, then the wrapped ribs, then more towels on top, and close the cooler.

Should stay above 140° for hours.

Bear


----------



## stone1221 (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks...I'll try that out. Much appreciated.


----------



## beedee (Feb 26, 2017)

If I was going to do some baby backs without foil, at what point in the cook would it be recommended to spray them with some apple juice?


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 26, 2017)

beedee said:


> If I was going to do some baby backs without foil, at what point in the cook would it be recommended to spray them with some apple juice?


I don't normally do that with my MES, because I don't want to open the door, but I would think during the last hour or two, but only a couple times.

I would heat the juice up before you spray too. (Like Nuke it to at least 150°)

Someone who actually does that might give you a more experienced answer.

Bear


----------

